# ارجوا منكم المساعده اخوووكم مهندس ومدري وش الطبخه



## (badr) (15 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
كيف حالكم يااخوان ان شاء الله انكم بخير وعافيه 
المهم انا اخووكم بدر عضوو جديد في المنتدى 
وانا قبلت في بكالريوس هندسه تخصص عام 
ترم ثاني وعندي العديد من الاستفساااراات وياليت انكم تسااعدووني بحكم خبرااتكم وتجربتكم ....
بايش تنصحووني خلال الفتره الطوويله هذي لاني ماراح ادرس الا في الترم الثاني...
ماذا يعني تخصص عام وش ندرس بالظبط
وهل الهندسه لازم لغه انجليزيه لانه سمعت لن الدكتوور يشرح بالانجليزي....
ياليت تفيدوووني ياخووان اخوووكم جديد ومايدري وش السالفه


----------



## (badr) (16 سبتمبر 2009)

ليش مافيه ردوود ..... يعني صعب الواحد يضع نصيحه ............... ياخوان هذا المووضووع لي وللكثير من الاشخاص الجدد في الهندسه وارجو من الاداره عدم ازالة هذا المووضووع لما فيه من فائده من خبرات اخواني المهندسين 
ارجو الرد في اسرع وقت وشاكر لكم


----------



## مهندس أول (29 نوفمبر 2009)

ياأخي, على حد علمي لا يوجد تخصص يسمى هندسة عام!
ليتك تبين الدولة التي تدرس بها واسم الجامعة حتى أتمكن من مساعدتك
على أي حال,من المفترض انك تكون قادر على الحصول على المعلومة اللازمة عن طريق موقع جامعتك على الإنترنت


----------



## رفيقة الخير (28 ديسمبر 2009)

رأيي من رأي الاخ مهندس اول ، كل ماقاله صحيح لازم تعر ف اولا في أي كلية هندسة ستلتحق وحسب البلد الذي ستدر س فيها ، بعض الدول العربية تعلم باللغة العربية كسوريا وصنعاء وغيرها ولكن أنصحك لاتدخل مجال الهندسة من اجل الاسم ،ادخل المجال الذي تحبه وتشعر بأنك ستوفق فبه.


----------



## سامى السمان (21 مايو 2010)

طبيعى انك اول ما تدخل مرحله جديدة عليك تكون صعبه فى الاول لكن بعدين بالاجتهاد والاسرار على العزيمه هتوصل حتى لو كانت الدراسه بلغه غير اللغه العربيه وياريت تختار القسم اللى يريحك علشان لا تتعب بعدين ولا تلتفت الى كلام الناس اللى يقولك دة قسم مو كويس ودة كويس دة لى مستقبل ودة لا انا بقول لك نصيحه القسم اللى ترتاح ليه ادخله بدون تردد وياريت تصلى صلاة استخارة الاول اما الاقسام فيه قسم عام فى اول سنه وبعدين تتشعب لاقسام مثل مدنى او كهرباء اما عمارة وتخطيط لازم تدخلهم من اول سنه وشكرا


----------

